# who is where in there treatment



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hiya all

this is a list of where we all are in your treatment etc

andi - egg collection 20th oct

taffygirl -1st ICSI 
             D/R 20th October 2008 
             Baseline scan 4th November 2008  
             EC / ET w/c 17th November. 

queenie -start dr tomorrow 11/10/08
             baseline scan 27/10/08
             Ec W/b 10th nov

hannah - tic 4th nov

kara-waiting list for lap

ebonie - inbetween

popsi-stopped all treatment and is now starting the adoption journey

moth- inbetween

lola- inbetween/deciding

heleychamp - starting fet

w.smith-on 2ww

Miriam - bfp

Kelly -bfp

cardifflaura - bfp





just pm me and i will add your details


----------



## w.smith (Jul 16, 2008)

Sorry I haven't posted for a while. We had problems with our internet access. I had my embryo transfer this morning. I had 3 embryos put back - 6 cell, 5 cell and 4 cell. Sadly none of the 5 remaining embryos were suitable for freezing but I am so grateful to have three that were good enough to put back. The 2-week wait starts here!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good luck w smith

anyone else wana go on the list?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

wishing you the best of luck  for that bfp       hope you manage to keep sane


----------



## lola C (Jun 16, 2007)

Just thought I would update so copied and pasted list:

this is a list of where we all are in your treatment etc

kara-waiting for results on endo biospy and cons appointment

ebonie - inbetween

popsi-stopped all treatment and is now starting the adoption journey

moth- on 2ww

lola- on 2ww - testing 5th October

heleychamp-6th appointment to arrange a fet

w.smith-on 2ww

Miriam - bfp

Kelly -bfp


----------



## heleychamp (Jul 25, 2008)

can i be updated pls, started medicated FET yesterday thanks Helen xxx


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Kara can you add me too?  BFP

thanks


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

kara can you add me as well.

start dr tomorrow 11/10/08
baseline scan 27/10/08
Ec W/b 10th nov

thanks queenie x


----------



## hannahDMP (Sep 29, 2008)

Hello ladies,
Can I be added to the list too? Its still very early days for my dh and I, but would like to chatter away to you all!
We have our TIC and planning appoinment to start IVF on nov 4th and am hoping and   that we can start treatment before christmas...
Miriam, thank you for the link over here, think its fab that there's an exclusive IVF Wales area!! It's nice to chat to others having treatment in the same hospital. I've been a while posting on here due to difficulties accessing the internet but my sparkly new laptop arrived yesterday and pretty much have been logged on ever since!!
Am already feeling happier chatting away to all you ladies who understand EXACTLY what I'm going through without explanation.
lots of love,
Hannah xx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Welcome Hannah,

Looking forward to chatting to you

Andrea x


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Can you add me too please - its my "big day" tomorrow. 

1st ICSI 
D/R 20th October 2008 
Baseline scan 4th November 2008  
EC / ET w/c 17th November. 

Thanks!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good luck girls

taffygirl and andi good luck for tomorrow


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

glad you found us hannah   good luck for jab 2morrow taffy girl


----------



## hannahDMP (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi Andrea, Taffy girl, Kara and Miriam,
thanks for the warm welcome..it's going to be fun chatting away to all you sparkly ladies!
Sorry just come straight on from strictly come dancing, I get a bit carried away with it all!!
Wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow Andrea and Taffy girl.
And thank you Kara for adding my name to the list.

speak again soon,
Hannah xx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Kara, do you mind me putting this up here



kara76 said:


> Hiya all
> 
> this is a list of where we all are in your treatment etc
> 
> ...


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

welcome hannah .. we are a mad bunch but also very friendly and love newbies in here x  i love SCD too was gutted that Don went tho  

andi.. your not on the list hun


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Good evening girlies. Can you add me to your list please?
Baseline scan for FET on 24th Oct. Transfer wk beg 10th Nov
Thanks


----------



## hannahDMP (Sep 29, 2008)

Hello popsi,
thanks for the welcome!
Don is great!
Andrew Castle should have gone...he's such a plonker!

Hello Cath 34...good luck on 24th

Hannah xx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

i think that the worse dancer is the swimmer guy.. but OMG ! you could never vote someone out with a body like that LOL !


----------



## hannahDMP (Sep 29, 2008)

Yeah my sister-in-law likes him. I like John...!!!! He's so funny!
But I think that Cherie should win, she looks fantastic for her age, hope I look that good when I'm her age!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

i like john too.. he is so sweet bless lol

cherie is amazing.. only 20 more years and i will look like her !!! lol


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Welcome Hannah  Thanks for your good wishes


----------



## heleychamp (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi Kara can i get updated on the list please - have baseline scan on 24th and hopefully  ET week of 10th Nov              thanks Helen xxx

Andi good luck with EC today hope all goes well for you xxx


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Can i also be put on the list.  I previous IUI, ist IVF ET on 17th Oct


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

ladies anyone else want to be added to list private message kara as this thread is getting messy   we just need 1 post with all of us on


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i will pm a mod and see what they can do


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

sorry did I stick my oar in!!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i just think the way its going it should be a mods job

think fidget might be busy today as its her birthday


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

pmsl andi    if a mod does it we can have colours lol


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Ya know you can do colours yaselves dont you?!?!?!

Kara..

Give me an updated list and I will see what I can do..

Debs
xxx


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

lol i dont think any of us know how to do colours fidget  

When kara gives you the updated list fidget will u do me a favour and put (having a break) for me please  

I hope u had a great day yesterday


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

*L O O K  E M  H E R E I S S O M E  C O L O U R*


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

fidget all dates etc are in this thread


----------



## heleychamp (Jul 25, 2008)

Can we please have an updated list xxx PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE XXX


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

clever clever   xx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

pmsl i was looking for what was clever then! did you do us a list spooks ?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i would love to update but i have a few issues at the moment and the limbo land im in is getting to me


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i think this thread needs a revival ...maybee if we are lucky our mod will do us one as she has done us a lovley  bfp/bubs/angels thread


----------

